# Limited entry bull that was wounded



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

What would your opinion be for someone who has a Limited entry late season bull tag. They have never hunted big game before. Opening morning they have a great shot (under 200 yards) at a beautiful bull. After they shoot and make a great kill shot, they get down to the animal and they see that it was wounded previously. The elk before being shot did not look to be in bad shape, but as they get to the animal you can see that is is in poor shape body wise.(emaciated with no muscle) Is it worth reporting to the Fish and Game? And what would they do about it?
This bull would not have made it through the winter.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

If the meat is unusable you may be able to turn tag in and get another one but you have to surrender the antlers.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I dont think there is anything that could be done. Thats just the way it plays out sometimes, unfortunately. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

He shot and killed it so he needs to tag it. 

Now if the DOW will do something for him is up the them.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

The bull was tagged and removed from the mountain. The hunter is happy for their trophy


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd tag it, cape it... take good pictures of any gangrene or other spoiled meat to show officers why you didnt take as much meat, harvest what meat I felt was still healthy and call it a season.




-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with DallanC. 


A "Trophy Bull Hunt" is just that. One is wanting to harvest the largest Bull on the mountain.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

First, I'd be grateful I saved the animal from further suffering. If it's a trophy to the hunter (no matter the score) I'd have it mounted and be content. Chances are, if it was indeed a mature bull it wouldn't be the best table fare due to the rut and age even if he hadn't been wounded previously.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> First, I'd be grateful I saved the animal from further suffering. If it's a trophy to the hunter (no matter the score) I'd have it mounted and be content. Chances are, if it was indeed a mature bull it wouldn't be the best table fare due to the rut and age even if he hadn't been wounded previously.


The last two mature bulls I've killed have been very good table fare. I did age them for 14+ days.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with Ridge. Of the two large bulls that I have shot one was great eating and I shot him on Sept 15 and was great table fare. The other I shot on Sept 11 and is tougher than shoe leather. 

You just never know until you get them onto the table.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

This late in the season it is what it is.
It’s pretty impressive what kind of punishment a bull can take and still keep going.
Congrats on the bull


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

We tried to cape the bull,but he had rubbed his hair all off his brisket. Plus you could pull his hair out in clumps on his neck so we abandoned caping him out. I understand it is a trophy hunt and all. But my Wife was happy to be able to stop the suffering of the bull. Again this is her first ever big game animal taken. Nice wide unique 5 point


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

grunt_smacker said:


> We tried to cape the bull,but he had rubbed his hair all off his brisket. Plus you could pull his hair out in clumps on his neck so we abandoned caping him out. I understand it is a trophy hunt and all. But my Wife was happy to be able to stop the suffering of the bull. Again this is her first ever big game animal taken. Nice wide unique 5 point


You can definitely see some atrophy (decreasing muscle mass) in the quarters, still a very nice 5x5 and worth the effort.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - that is a huge 5x5! Congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thats a dang nice bull! Congrats. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It would still make a great euro and if you ever decided to have it mounted most taxidermist can come up with a cape.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a tremendous bull! Congrats. I would definitely contact the DWR about the meat. I know they have given permits before for game bears have eaten etc. might not on a LE tag tho. 

If you want some elk meat we have two cow tags this December. I would be happy to share some once we kill the second elk.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Really cool bull. Congrats!

Yeah, that boy was not doing well. He was definitely in bad shape.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

That's pure nature... predators always kill the sick and wounded first.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's an Awesome Bull!! I'm a sucker when it comes to a big 5X5. They're just over the top in my opinion. 


Like Critter said, any Taxidermist can get a cape (at a price) if decide to go that way for a mount.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

grunt_smacker said:


> The bull was tagged and removed from the mountain. The hunter is happy for their trophy


 Nice big 5 !Any idea what weapon was used to wound it? Bow, muzz, rifle?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Gorgeous bull! Those giant 5s make my heart go pitter-pat in a special way that takes a REALLY big +6pt to match.


----------



## Bradthorup (May 27, 2018)

Where was the bull located, I ran into a guy earlier this fall that shot a bull but couldn't find it up currant creek, wondering if it's the same?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That bull was genetically destined to be a 5 point and nothing more. Having said that, its an awesome 5x5. 

The width is impressive and I would have put him down just for that unique feature. Congratulations to your wife on the harvest and the satisfaction of putting a wounded animal down. the smile on her face says it all. 

Dang that is a nice bull. Next time you get a spike you can use his cape to mount this one.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

this bull was up sheep creek. My wife knew it was not a 6 or 7 pint and was fine with that. A nice 5 point is as good or better than an average 6 point in my book. She wants to get a shoulder mount,so if anybody has connections to help me find a cape and taxidermist then thanks.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

glad she wants the shoulder mount. if you have a taxidermist you work with just call and ask if they have a cape. if they don't it is amazing that they can probably point you in the right direction to get one. if not get one themselves.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Give Packout a call for a taxidermist.

http://www.sagebasin.com/


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I think my brother filmed this bull 2 years ago. If you want to pm me we can talk about where it was filmed and if you want I can connect you to my brother for the full video. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

grunt_smacker said:


> this bull was up sheep creek. My wife knew it was not a 6 or 7 pint and was fine with that. A nice 5 point is as good or better than an average 6 point in my book. She wants to get a shoulder mount,so if anybody has connections to help me find a cape and taxidermist then thanks.


Give Packout a ring (http://www.sagebasin.com/) he can most likely get you a cape if yours is really shedding hair and in bad shape. He not only does some amazing work but he is a top notch guy as well. Many of my friends have had him do mounts and the result is truly amazing. He has my deer from this year in his capable hands.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ns450f said:


> That's pure nature... predators always kill the sick and wounded first.


False


----------

